# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  How to find a good provider?

## TomCarb

Any tips from those that have been using Toppers on how to find an experiences and reliable provider?  

I have come to the conclusion that I want to have my old hair back and I think this is a good way to go.  

What do you look for?
What questions to ask?
Any reliable reference sites with reviews of individual providers?

What do you look for?  I am weary of the folks that advertise on late night TV but have seen some amazing photos on this and other sites.

thanks, Tom

----------


## TomCarb

posted under Womens not mens in error.   :Frown:

----------


## Master King

You just have to sort the crap from the good. 

So many companies say they offer this and that. They offer the world on a plate. But at the end of the day it's all crap.

I'm lucky, I've found a nice little hair system company that's not US based.

----------


## craig193

Hi, I too am looking for a good company, so if you have found one please let me know. Thanks.

----------


## Monouy

I wish your site mignt  fit a lot better on my mobile. I expect that you might deal with  this point when you can .       

As a final note , allow me thank you for your tolerance with my English as (I'm persuaded you have figured this by now,), English is not my principal language as a result I am utilizing  Google Translate to form out how  to note down what I sincerely intend to write .

----------


## cocochane

This site sells hair toppers, lace wigs, etc.  They have other items but I've only tried the hair and I love it!  The prices are very reasonable compared to what I've seen!  Hope this helps!

www.bellished.com

----------

